# Have a few questions



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't intend to start a braid vs mono, chevy vs ford or what's the best beer fight, but it might end up there. I just want to stop making stupid and costly mistakes. After my first real attempt at drum fishing I learned I need to learn more. I have an OM 12 6 to 12 rod and I put a sealine 40 on it. After talking with Kenny and the "red headed fellow" one night on the Avon pier, I learned I have to much reel and my line was impossible to see at night. I'm looking for a change. Looking at the Saltist BG 20 or 30 or Akois. Want to be able to cast it with out having to thumb the spool the whole way. Also want to use it for an anchor rod for pin rigging. What would a good line to put on it? Also could I use the sealine 40 for my fighting rod for pin rigging or should I just get a different reel? If I use the sealine would braid on it work? Just thinking braid to get more line on the reel. Thanks Josh


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I vote BG20 or 30 and spooled with 20lb hi viz mono on your OM it will pull double duty as a drum heaver and anchor rod.
The sealine 40 will be a poor choice for a fighting reel for pin rigging. Look at a TLD20 or 25 with 30lb mono and a 6'6" - 7' 20-50lb class stand up rod (no roller guides)
Most piers dont allow braid on your drum, anchor, or fighting rods. Jennettes allows it AFTER the first 100 yards of mono but I dont see the need.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't do much pier fishing but I am interested in knowing why braid is not allowed.......
in nj you can use braid on piers.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Between the 20 and 30 is there a big difference in casting? 20 smaller spool easier casting 30 more line. Do I need more line? Leaning towards the TLD 25. I'm afraid the sealine with 30 lbs line will be short for a big run.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never used the 20. Drumdum i believe does, and ive only heard him say good things about it. I use the 30 and i like it ALOT. I think the 20 will cast marginally better with the narrower spool but less line capacity. 
The TLD25 is what you will see most pin riggers using, including me.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

fish bucket said:


> I don't do much pier fishing but I am interested in knowing why braid is not allowed.......
> in nj you can use braid on piers.


That question is suited for a thread of its own. Or a forum search as its been covered before
Lets keep Jwalker's thread focused on the gear.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Still stand by what Russell and I told you about the 40 diawa.. It is a little too big for drum fishing.. 20 sized with 17 or even 20lb line would make a huge difference in castability.. The difference between 20 and 30 is not that much,I just like the smaller spool on the 20 size,for casting.. 

The 40 you have would work for pinrigging with 20lb line on it,if capacity is in 300yrds plus range.. The tld that 350 has recommended is a great choice also.. As was said though,Russell and I caught bunches of kings and cobia on a 9 and 10000 abu,and I believe the 40 you have holds more line not sure? Only difference between the tld and the 40 might be a bit more line capacity for the tld,lever drag,and your 40 is going to be able to retrieve line at light speed compared to the tld.. JMHO..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> The 40 you have would work for pinrigging with 20lb line on it,if capacity is in 300yrds plus range..


SL-X40SHA

- Bearings: 3 CRBB
- Gear Ratio: 6.1:1 Ultra High Speed
- Line Per Handle Turn: 46.0''
- Weight (oz): 18.7
- Line Capacity (Lb. Test/Yds): 25/400 30/270 40/240


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

1BadF350 said:


> I vote BG20 or 30 and spooled with 20lb hi viz mono on your OM it will pull double duty as a drum heaver and anchor rod.
> The sealine 40 will be a poor choice for a fighting reel for pin rigging. Look at a TLD20 or 25 with 30lb mono and a 6'6" - 7' 20-50lb class stand up rod (no roller guides)
> Most piers dont allow braid on your drum, anchor, or fighting rods. Jennettes allows it AFTER the first 100 yards of mono but I dont see the need.


+1. Sound advice here. The BG30 is one of my favorites. I fish a mixed bag ranging from Penn 980s to Fathom 15s and sizes in between. The BG30 cast well,does not require an overly educated thumb to achieve reasonable distances, loud clicker, is affordable, and built like a tank. It also also allows someone new to Drum fishing to play it safe with regard to line capacity. I have my spooled with 20lb Tri.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

fish bucket said:


> I don't do much pier fishing but I am interested in knowing why braid is not allowed.......
> in nj you can use braid on piers.


If a braided line cross a mono line that has a fish on . the braid will cut through the mono line like butter .Plus mono easier to untangle. . lots of piers are like this depending The state it's in.

Also if it comes down to having to thumb the Convential reel to create more drag to slow down or stop the fish that's hooked up . the braid line will slice your hands and thumbs up .just Google for pictures it's gets nasty.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Still stand by what Russell and I told you about the 40 diawa.. It is a little too big for drum fishing.. 20 sized with 17 or even 20lb line would make a huge difference in castability.. The difference between 20 and 30 is not that much,I just like the smaller spool on the 20 size,for casting..
> 
> The 40 you have would work for pinrigging with 20lb line on it,if capacity is in 300yrds plus range.. The tld that 350 has recommended is a great choice also.. As was said though,Russell and I caught bunches of kings and cobia on a 9 and 10000 abu,and I believe the 40 you have holds more line not sure? Only difference between the tld and the 40 might be a bit more line capacity for the tld,lever drag,and your 40 is going to be able to retrieve line at light speed compared to the tld.. JMHO..


I like the 20 also and it holds enough line for any Drum.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

surffshr said:


> I like the 20 also and it holds enough line for any Drum.


Except for Big Eddie


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Don'l look any further than the advice given above when it comes to drum fishing and pin rigging from the pier. X 5 GO WITH IT.

RT


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Kenny, I trust what you and Russell told me but with all your guy's experience I bet you can land drum on a Zebco 33. I like the thought of have a little more line capacity to make up for my inexperience. So let's say you have a 20 with 1 red brake can you setup a 30 with brakes so the spool runs about the same?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jwalker said:


> Kenny, I trust what you and Russell told me but with all your guy's experience I bet you can land drum on a Zebco 33. I like the thought of have a little more line capacity to make up for my inexperience. So let's say you have a 20 with 1 red brake can you setup a 30 with brakes so the spool runs about the same?


 Not really that much difference in the two as far as casting... I had slosh 30's and slv 30's,ran one red brake in both.. Just a suggestion, when you first get the reel you may want to start with two reds (or whatever color brakes are the biggest they give you in the box).. Once you feel comfortable with the reel you can drop one or maybe even go with the small ones if you feel frogy..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Not really that much difference in the two as far as casting... I had slosh 30's and slv 30's,ran one red brake in both.. Just a suggestion, when you first get the reel you may want to start with two reds (or whatever color brakes are the biggest they give you in the box).. Once you feel comfortable with the reel you can drop one or maybe even go with the small ones if you feel frogy..


I have both, the 20's are less likely to implode, 20's are very smooth

Mostly I fish SL30SH's with one white brake.......however as DD will concur..........I usually carry three or four spares

My main problem with the 20 is not only do you have to worry about line capacity if you get a Mambo on, if you suffer a mishap and need to retie after a break off you often have to re-spool unless you are like a lot of folks who have never had a 65-70 pound Drum on your line in deep water and the Drum is more interested checking out Africa rather than hanging close in around the pilings.

A lot of people think a 6500 is more than enough line capacity... I am not one of them. I had a 52" fish run off 300 yards one time, I was not feeding him line, Drummed to want to keep on swimming perpendicular to end of Avalon pier so that is what happened.. he went on out there.....out beyond the line capacity of a 6500 for sure...

Anyway I am fishing out of Chicago this winter so listen to DD and that Redhead from up Rodanthe way....I have yet to get bowed up in Lake Michigan...and my best rig is a River Rig fished naked at the Strip Club....


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

It's kind of hard to get bowed up in Lake Mi. this year. Not many fish. But some streams on the east side of the state are full of steelhead. Two of us got 15 the day before Thanksgiving throwing spinners. If you get tired of the glitter girls.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Don, y'all wouldn't happen to be fishing around Baldwin or the Pere Marquette would you ? Have caught some monsters there fly fishing.

I fish my 30s same as Garbo, one white brake. As Dd is so fond of saying, " if yer only throwing 40 yards ya don't need no brakes ". But, I still want the line capacity of the 30s. Right now I have about 340 yards of Suffix Tri Plus 17 # chartreuse on two of them.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

No, this one comes out of Huron. No many people fish it. It is normally frozen over by this time of year, it also gets a great run of lake run brown trout. PM me if you want the name.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

flathead said:


> Don, y'all wouldn't happen to be fishing around Baldwin or the Pere Marquette would you ? Have caught some monsters there fly fishing.
> 
> I fish my 30s same as Garbo, one white brake. As Dd is so fond of saying, " if yer only throwing 40 yards ya don't need no brakes ". But, I still want the line capacity of the 30s. Right now I have about 340 yards of Suffix Tri Plus 17 # chartreuse on two of them.


I have not been fishing here except on a private lake where my boss keeps a boat.

A few Largemouth and Pike is all I have caught, looking for a Musky. Have not really fished much, mostly internet fishing these days...

I may have to hook up with Red-Head's Brother sometime to get in the thick of Steelhead/Salmon action over in MI.

I am pretty sure I can outcast everyone else in Illinois though...with a heaver anyway...


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Garbo, I kept my ears open and my mouth shut when Kenny and Russell would talk. A wealth of information. Even heard your name mentioned a few times. I would love to sit on the end of a pier with a cooler full of beer and listen to the three of you tell stories. It would be the best education a person could get. And Don go ahead and tell us your spot. No one on here cares about freshwater fish, so you ain't got anything to worry about.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garbo has it correct.. If you are fishing Rodanthe or Jennettes,with all that deep water you best have at least some line capacity.. Later in the season when the "big dogs" come out to play in that deep water have seen the same as Garbo.. When I have a 20 on those two piers,I MAKE DERN SURE I have it FULL!!

I could tell you story after story of big drum on Rodanthe that almost stripped reels.. Rodanthe is the BEST PIER to catch a big drum on!!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok Jwalker, 
It's the Rifle River. Since no one likes to fish steelhead and double digit brown trout 😳


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Don. Ludington was the northern end of my sales territory before I retired. Used to fish the salmon run with one of my most loyal customers. The run started between 9/20 and 9/22, like clockwork, every year there.



> I may have to hook up with Red-Head's Brother sometime to get in the thick of Steelhead/Salmon action over in MI.
> 
> I am pretty sure I can outcast everyone else in Illinois though...with a heaver anyway...


Casting in the salmon run isn't a problem at all. If you can drop a fly from a 9' rod and let it drift in the current you are in the fish. I have a brother who fishes Lake Michigan out of Milwaukee. Tied him up some great stuff for big browns and lake trout. Also for ice fishing but your background says you ain't goin' out on a lake when it's -10 and breezy  Cold beer that won't flow. BTW, the bait buckets worked flawlessly and so purdy folks are asking me to make them one.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

That pic is a "classic" . . . !!!


----------

